# Snail Eggs??



## I'mNew2Frogs! (Jan 23, 2019)

Hi Gang,
Newbie question, help with identification.

Two different critters but I'll post separately. Both posts will have the following info...

This is a 18x18x18 Exo_Terra viv, I just set it up about 1 week ago. Humidity had been pretty steady at 99% Temperatures have ranged between (at night, light off) mid 70's to low 80's during the day with lights on.

Anyway, what are these? I think snail eggs? If you look close, the thing to the left almost looks like there is red or blood?

I did not bake the false bottom material or the ABG material.

I did bake the leaves and wood for 1/2 hr @ 190-200*

I did soak the plants for a couple hours in distilled water but did NOT do the 5-10% bleach. I got nervous about that and followed the guidelines on Josh's Frogs (where I bought the kit with plants) they made no mention of bleach. 

No Springtails, Isopods or frogs have been introduced into the viv yet. Trying to get things going.

These look like some sort of egg to me. These are the only two I've found, both (obviously) in the false bottom.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

take a deep breath and stop freaking out over seeing 'weird things'.

it's probably nothing. Not an egg case. not a pre infestation.


----------



## I'mNew2Frogs! (Jan 23, 2019)

Philsuma said:


> take a deep breath and stop freaking out over seeing 'weird things'.


LOL - OK, thanks


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

Greetings,

You don't need to be so high-strung about your viv  Remember, this is a slice of Nature you are creating - and it's likely a more intimate look at things like rocks, dirt, leaf litter and bark than you've experienced previously. There are "weird little things" everywhere in the natural world!

The first thing to remember is that natural systems generally balance themselves. Throw dirt, water and some plants in a well-lit box kept at a reasonable temperature and it generally takes care of itself. 

Your artificial reconstruction of a natural environment will be more prone to imbalances - so you should certainly pay attention to your viv. But plagues and infestations are the exception - and many people never experience them.

It's hard to say what your "weird things" are. They may look like little red-blooded demon embryos but I am suspicious they may just be some bit of organic material in drops of condensation.

You're going to see a parade of weird things (quite literally some of the oddest forms of life in the world pop up in our vivs) as you build and maintain your viv. If you're like most it will make you a lover, soon enough, of tiny weird things!


----------

